# Twisted Whiskerz: Sandusky Bay 6/5



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

Hope to see you June 5th at Sandusky Bay in Erie/Sandusky County. Twisted Whiskerz has marked Sandusky Bay to date to be the Channel cat capitol of Ohio. Cat fishing here has been quoted to be better than pay lakes. We expect to see 6 fish limit weights starting at 30lbs. to possibly over 60 lbs. and thats channel cats alone!!! Tip: If your catching dink's you should probably move.

Second all nighter is here June 5th 2010 Sandusky Bay. 
Night event 7pm-7:45pm sign in and register 8pm fish 12 hours to 8am be back at the scale!!
$40.00 team entry with $10.00 optional big fish, Thats only $20or 25 a person!!
SEE Schedule & Rules for more details...... 

To all Anglers participating at Sandusky Bay a few notes:

1. Registration is at: Shelby Street Boat Watch, 
101 Shelby St. Sandusky Oh,44870 

2. Again Unlimited horse power limit knock yourselves out just watch your no wake zones all marked by buoys. Be safe by boat, shallow areas.

3. Great event for shore anglers, wouldn't be suprised to see a shore angler in the money this event!

4. Approx. 36,000 acres water, you can look forward to seeing some big Channel cats. Don't forget 2 channel over 28" per team permitted, and only 2 Flat Head over 35" per team. We will be measuring at the scale in the morning.

Also "Odd Catch" you catch something different, bring it to Weight in. There will be an open vote for the best!! 

These sponsors are supporting your experience with additional gifts and prizes!!! 

Thanks for supporting us all. 

*CHET & FRAN'S COUNTRY STORE* 
27050 S.R. 58. Wellington, Ohio 44090 (440) 647-3497
$25.00 gift certificate per event. 

*Gander Mountain* of: Sheffield Twp., Twinsburg and Mentor 
$10 Gander Bucks and more! 

*Monster Rod Holders* 4 Rod holders w/ fastener brackets for this event and continual support.
Plus 1st place points winner prize package and a additional $150.00 to
first place if they have 6 monster rod holders "pre installed" on their boat.

*Okuma*
1-40% off order form 

*Rippin Lips catfish bait*
Bags of products, you cant get this stuff at any local stores yet! 
Plus 2nd place points winner prize package

*Dicks sporting*
$10.00 bonus certificate and coupons.

Don't forget Cash payout for top placements and Big fish and yes there will be
- 50/50 raffle -


----------



## catfishunter (Mar 10, 2009)

do the fish have to be alive at the time of weighin? how can i find more information about the event.. any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes, all fish must be kept alive and returned to water safely after weight in. Any dead fish will be disqualified. You can visit the website and or forum for all the rules and regs. http://www.twistedwhiskerz.com


----------



## catfishunter (Mar 10, 2009)

thanks for the info i will deffinatly be up there i cant wait its going to be a blast if the fish cooperate


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

Was up there last night pre fishing and ened up catching my personal best channel. it was 11.9 and about 30" 
I can't wait, we caught well over 200# in about 6 hours. All returned to the water safely. I heard there was a sickening amount of large cats being stuffed into coolers on the bridge this weekend. One of our guys was pre fishing and said there was a family of like 27 with about 18 coolers being stuffed with cats. and large ones. I'm sure it happens alot and doubt that it hurts the numbers that much, but it still bothers me. I don't ever keep cats, but the fish I do keep I only keep what I need. I never keep my limits.


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

Nice fish Nicholas! Congrats on the personal best!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I caught a 14 out of there last year this week..I will be there with my lil brother if the weather is going to be decent..good luck to all


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

that was insane if anything..I'm relieved nobody drowned or sank there boats cause it was wicked out there in my 16 foot fisher..anybody know the specs on that storm????the radar is ridiculous


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

Dude it was insane! There was a F3 Tornado that touched down just west of Port Clinton. There were 7 people killed, over 50 buildings and structures damaged, and cars and buses thrown about. My partner and I Got caught in the middle of the bay and had to wait it out. We were passing under the tressel and bottomed out on something and busted the out drive. We immediately tried to anchor down as close to the bridge as possible but the wind and current we too strong. We ended up drifting about a quarter mile away from the tressel where we spent the most terrifying night I've ever had on a boat. We ended up being towed in about 6:30 am and made it to the weight in. I guess there were a couple of boats damaged and I believe at least 1 boat went down at the dock, and one crash landed at Johnson Island. All in all, Thank God no one was hurt out there on the bay. My heart goes out to the families in Millbury, OH that lost loved ones, and lives have been changed due to that tornado.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

ya prayers sent to those ppl..I ruined my last boat going under that bridge..I still am trying to figure out what was more terrifying. the storm that was pure insanity or the ride back surfing those big waves in


----------

